# Electric Meter Tag Colors



## thepowerman

Here’s some more:

APS – Arizona
Gold – Active
Purple – Active
Yellow – Inactive
Orange – Inactive
Black -?
Blue -?
White – CT Rated Meter

Central Maine Power
Blue – Active
Red – Inactive

Green Mountain Power
Blue – Active
Red - ?
Yellow -?
Old CVPS:
Grey – Active
Yellow – CT Meter
Red – Inactive for Non Payment
White – Trouble/Line Dept., Active
Green – Inactive

NV Energy
Old Sierra Pacific (North):
Yellow: Active
Red – Inactive for Non Payment
Green – Inactive
White – Medical Customer
Blue – CT Rated Meter
Old Nevada Power (South):
Black – General Purpose Seal
Blue – Meter Contractor, Active


----------



## TOOL_5150

PG&E red is usually "service interrupted due to no payment"


----------



## bobelectric

West Penn Power:
Grey , OK
Yellow , booted


----------



## Spunk#7

And all this time thought red meant"Deadbeat" !


----------



## ampman

under duke energy(formally progress) what does meter services active mean and contractor service active mean


----------



## 347sparky

Found out that for Alliant the blue tag is for people with medical needs such as on oxygen, so the power is not disconnected by accident.


----------



## thepowerman

ampman said:


> under duke energy(formally progress) what does meter services active mean and contractor service active mean


Ampman - For Duke Energy (Progress Energy Florida), green seals are typically used on Current Transformer rated meters - meters mostly installed on commercial accounts with a CT. Black seals were used in 04-06 when a meter contractor changed out all of the old meters to the current AMR meters. I have no idea if Duke's colors will eventually be changed to one uniform set so that all of the systems will use standard colors or if they will remain separate. The Carolina's system and Midwest system's have been separated when Duke Power took over Cinergy in 2006, so maybe all divisions of Duke Energy will still continue to remain independent in terms of metering equipment. 


On a side note - 
FirstEnergy quickly destroyed several good meter sealing programs used by Allegheny Power and GPU and now use cheaper seals in order to save money. West Penn, Potomac Edison, Mon Power, Met-Ed, JCP&L, Penn Power, Ohio Edison, Toledo Edison and the Illuminating Co. all use seals under a single brand...It's all about saving money, right? The t-bar demand reset seals are the worst...I hated those so much when I was a meter reader.


----------



## micromind

thepowerman said:


> [FONT=&quot]NV Energy
> Old Sierra Pacific (North):
> Yellow: Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Green – Inactive
> White – Medical Customer
> Blue – CT Rated Meter


From personal experience, these are accurate.


----------



## Shadowman

thepowerman said:


> After Extensive research, I have compiled the following criteria for electric meter seal colors and their meanings below. A lot of contacts have provided this information, as well as emails from the separate electric utilities. I thought this would help most of you in your fields of work when coming across meters when you don't have much knowledge as to what the tag colors that are used stand for. If you have any more questions or if a company is not listed, please leave a reply! Right now, I only included the major utilities in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama Power
> Clear/Grey - Meter Contractor, Active
> Grey - Active
> Red - Inactive
> 
> 
> Alliant Energy
> Yellow - Active
> Black - Inactive
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Meter Services, Active
> Blue -?
> Purple -?
> 
> 
> 
> American Electric Power (entire area)
> Green or Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for any reason
> Black – Active, Meter Services
> Yellow – Active, Meter Reader (found a missing seal)
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> Ameren
> Red - ?
> Grey -?
> Green -?
> Blue -?
> Orange -?
> Purple-?
> 
> Atlantic City Electric
> Lime Green – Active
> White -?
> Blue-?
> 
> Entergy
> Shrimp or Red – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for any reason
> Purple – Meter Reader, Active
> 
> CenterPoint – Houston, TX
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> CLECO
> Gold – Active
> Orange – Inactive
> 
> ComEd – Northern Illinois
> Brown – Meter Dept., Active
> Rust – Trouble Dept., Active
> Rose – Inactive for Non-payment
> Beige – Re-sealed by meter reader, active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering
> 
> Con Edison of NY
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Yellow -?
> Red-?
> Black -?
> 
> Consumers Energy – Michigan
> Yellow – Active
> Green - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Grey -?
> Blue -?
> 
> DP&L – Ohio
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> 
> Delmarva Power
> Gold – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Clear/Blue – Meter Contractor, Active
> Purple – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Dominion
> Grey – Active
> Black – Contractor, Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> DTE Energy
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Red -?
> White -?
> 
> Duke Energy
> Midwest:
> Blue – Active
> Yellow -?
> Orange -?
> Gray -?
> Black-?
> Carolinas:
> Clear/White – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Black – Current Transformer Rated
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> Red- Active, Meter Reader Re-seal
> Florida (Progress Energy FLORIDA):
> White – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering, Active or Inactive
> Black – Meter Contractor, Active
> Carolinas East (Progress Energy CAROLINAS):
> Blue-Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Orange – Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Red – Medical Customer
> Yellow – Tampering, Active
> 
> FirstEnergy – OH, PA, MD, WV, NJ (All Operating Companies)
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Green – Re-sealed by Meter Reader or Tampering, Active
> 
> 
> Florida Power and Light
> Green - Active
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Inactive
> Black - Meter Contractor, Active
> Gold - Meter Reader, Active
> Yellow - Meter Tampering
> 
> 
> Georgia Power
> Blue – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for Non-payment
> Red – Inactive
> Green – Meter Tampering Investigation, Active or Inactive
> 
> IPL – Indianapolis
> Grey – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> White -?
> Red- ?
> Green – Medical Customer
> Black -?
> 
> Kentucky Utilities / Louisville Gas and Electric
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Orange – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> Blue – Meter Tampering
> 
> MidAmerican Energy - Iowa, Illinois
> Grey - Active
> Clear - Meter Reset only
> Red - Inactive for non Payment
> Yellow - Inactive
> White - Meter Services, Active
> 
> 
> 
> National Grid – NY, MA
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> 
> New York State Electric and Gas
> Grey – Active
> Red - Inactive
> Green – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Northern Indiana Public Service
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Black - Inactive
> 
> NSTAR – Massachusetts
> Maroon – Active
> Black -?
> White-?
> Blue – Inactive for Non-payment
> 
> Oncor-Texas
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Active, re-sealed by Meter Reader
> 
> Orange and Rockland – NY
> Brown – General Purpose Seal
> White -?
> Red - ?
> Orange - ?
> 
> PG&E – California
> Blue-Active
> Yellow-Inactive
> Red-?
> Maroon – SmartMeter Opt-Out Customer
> White-?
> 
> Pacific Power / Rocky Mountain Power
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> White – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> White – Medical Customer (medical insignia)
> Blue – Contractor, Active
> 
> PEPCO – Washington, DC
> Gold or Blue – Meter Services, Active
> Orange – Trouble Department, Active
> Clear/Blue – Contractor, Active
> Green – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow-?
> Black-?
> 
> PPL – Pennsylvania
> Green or Grey– Active
> Orange – Inactive
> Yellow – Contractor
> Gold-?
> 
> Portland General
> Grey, Blue – Active
> Red-?
> 
> Public Service Electric and Gas – PSEG
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> White – Life Support Customer
> Green – Current Transformer Rated
> Yellow-?
> 
> Puget Sound Energy
> Green-Active
> Blue-Inactive
> Red-Current Transformer
> 
> San Diego Gas and Electric
> Blue-Active
> Green-Active
> Red-Medical Customer
> 
> Southern California Edison
> Green-Active
> Red-Inactive
> Blue-Meter Services
> 
> Tampa Electric
> Yellow-Active
> Pink - Inactive
> 
> Tucson Electric Power
> Metal – Active
> Blue-?
> Red-?
> Yellow – Current Transformer Meter
> 
> Unitil – New Hampshire
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> Yellow -?
> 
> UGI – Pennsylvania
> Green – General Purpose Seal
> 
> 
> We Energy's
> Grey - Active
> White - Contractor, Active
> Black - ?
> Blue -?
> 
> 
> Westar Energy
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> Xcel Energy
> Purple – Active
> Black – Meter Dept., Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Blue - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment





thepowerman said:


> After Extensive research, I have compiled the following criteria for electric meter seal colors and their meanings below. A lot of contacts have provided this information, as well as emails from the separate electric utilities. I thought this would help most of you in your fields of work when coming across meters when you don't have much knowledge as to what the tag colors that are used stand for. If you have any more questions or if a company is not listed, please leave a reply! Right now, I only included the major utilities in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama Power
> Clear/Grey - Meter Contractor, Active
> Grey - Active
> Red - Inactive
> 
> 
> Alliant Energy
> Yellow - Active
> Black - Inactive
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Meter Services, Active
> Blue -?
> Purple -?
> 
> 
> 
> American Electric Power (entire area)
> Green or Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for any reason
> Black – Active, Meter Services
> Yellow – Active, Meter Reader (found a missing seal)
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> Ameren
> Red - ?
> Grey -?
> Green -?
> Blue -?
> Orange -?
> Purple-?
> 
> Atlantic City Electric
> Lime Green – Active
> White -?
> Blue-?
> 
> Entergy
> Shrimp or Red – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for any reason
> Purple – Meter Reader, Active
> 
> CenterPoint – Houston, TX
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> CLECO
> Gold – Active
> Orange – Inactive
> 
> ComEd – Northern Illinois
> Brown – Meter Dept., Active
> Rust – Trouble Dept., Active
> Rose – Inactive for Non-payment
> Beige – Re-sealed by meter reader, active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering
> 
> Con Edison of NY
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Yellow -?
> Red-?
> Black -?
> 
> Consumers Energy – Michigan
> Yellow – Active
> Green - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Grey -?
> Blue -?
> 
> DP&L – Ohio
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> 
> Delmarva Power
> Gold – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Clear/Blue – Meter Contractor, Active
> Purple – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Dominion
> Grey – Active
> Black – Contractor, Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> DTE Energy
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Red -?
> White -?
> 
> Duke Energy
> Midwest:
> Blue – Active
> Yellow -?
> Orange -?
> Gray -?
> Black-?
> Carolinas:
> Clear/White – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Black – Current Transformer Rated
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> Red- Active, Meter Reader Re-seal
> Florida (Progress Energy FLORIDA):
> White – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering, Active or Inactive
> Black – Meter Contractor, Active
> Carolinas East (Progress Energy CAROLINAS):
> Blue-Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Orange – Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Red – Medical Customer
> Yellow – Tampering, Active
> 
> FirstEnergy – OH, PA, MD, WV, NJ (All Operating Companies)
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Green – Re-sealed by Meter Reader or Tampering, Active
> 
> 
> Florida Power and Light
> Green - Active
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Inactive
> Black - Meter Contractor, Active
> Gold - Meter Reader, Active
> Yellow - Meter Tampering
> 
> 
> Georgia Power
> Blue – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for Non-payment
> Red – Inactive
> Green – Meter Tampering Investigation, Active or Inactive
> 
> IPL – Indianapolis
> Grey – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> White -?
> Red- ?
> Green – Medical Customer
> Black -?
> 
> Kentucky Utilities / Louisville Gas and Electric
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Orange – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> Blue – Meter Tampering
> 
> MidAmerican Energy - Iowa, Illinois
> Grey - Active
> Clear - Meter Reset only
> Red - Inactive for non Payment
> Yellow - Inactive
> White - Meter Services, Active
> 
> 
> 
> National Grid – NY, MA
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> 
> New York State Electric and Gas
> Grey – Active
> Red - Inactive
> Green – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Northern Indiana Public Service
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Black - Inactive
> 
> NSTAR – Massachusetts
> Maroon – Active
> Black -?
> White-?
> Blue – Inactive for Non-payment
> 
> Oncor-Texas
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Active, re-sealed by Meter Reader
> 
> Orange and Rockland – NY
> Brown – General Purpose Seal
> White -?
> Red - ?
> Orange - ?
> 
> PG&E – California
> Blue-Active
> Yellow-Inactive
> Red-?
> Maroon – SmartMeter Opt-Out Customer
> White-?
> 
> Pacific Power / Rocky Mountain Power
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> White – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> White – Medical Customer (medical insignia)
> Blue – Contractor, Active
> 
> PEPCO – Washington, DC
> Gold or Blue – Meter Services, Active
> Orange – Trouble Department, Active
> Clear/Blue – Contractor, Active
> Green – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow-?
> Black-?
> 
> PPL – Pennsylvania
> Green or Grey– Active
> Orange – Inactive
> Yellow – Contractor
> Gold-?
> 
> Portland General
> Grey, Blue – Active
> Red-?
> 
> Public Service Electric and Gas – PSEG
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> White – Life Support Customer
> Green – Current Transformer Rated
> Yellow-?
> 
> Puget Sound Energy
> Green-Active
> Blue-Inactive
> Red-Current Transformer
> 
> San Diego Gas and Electric
> Blue-Active
> Green-Active
> Red-Medical Customer
> 
> Southern California Edison
> Green-Active
> Red-Inactive
> Blue-Meter Services
> 
> Tampa Electric
> Yellow-Active
> Pink - Inactive
> 
> Tucson Electric Power
> Metal – Active
> Blue-?
> Red-?
> Yellow – Current Transformer Meter
> 
> Unitil – New Hampshire
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> Yellow -?
> 
> UGI – Pennsylvania
> Green – General Purpose Seal
> 
> 
> We Energy's
> Grey - Active
> White - Contractor, Active
> Black - ?
> Blue -?
> 
> 
> Westar Energy
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> Xcel Energy
> Purple – Active
> Black – Meter Dept., Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Blue - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment





thepowerman said:


> After Extensive research, I have compiled the following criteria for electric meter seal colors and their meanings below. A lot of contacts have provided this information, as well as emails from the separate electric utilities. I thought this would help most of you in your fields of work when coming across meters when you don't have much knowledge as to what the tag colors that are used stand for. If you have any more questions or if a company is not listed, please leave a reply! Right now, I only included the major utilities in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama Power
> Clear/Grey - Meter Contractor, Active
> Grey - Active
> Red - Inactive
> 
> 
> Alliant Energy
> Yellow - Active
> Black - Inactive
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Meter Services, Active
> Blue -?
> Purple -?
> 
> 
> 
> American Electric Power (entire area)
> Green or Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for any reason
> Black – Active, Meter Services
> Yellow – Active, Meter Reader (found a missing seal)
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> Ameren
> Red - ?
> Grey -?
> Green -?
> Blue -?
> Orange -?
> Purple-?
> 
> Atlantic City Electric
> Lime Green – Active
> White -?
> Blue-?
> 
> Entergy
> Shrimp or Red – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for any reason
> Purple – Meter Reader, Active
> 
> CenterPoint – Houston, TX
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> CLECO
> Gold – Active
> Orange – Inactive
> 
> ComEd – Northern Illinois
> Brown – Meter Dept., Active
> Rust – Trouble Dept., Active
> Rose – Inactive for Non-payment
> Beige – Re-sealed by meter reader, active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering
> 
> Con Edison of NY
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Yellow -?
> Red-?
> Black -?
> 
> Consumers Energy – Michigan
> Yellow – Active
> Green - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Grey -?
> Blue -?
> 
> DP&L – Ohio
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> 
> Delmarva Power
> Gold – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Clear/Blue – Meter Contractor, Active
> Purple – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Dominion
> Grey – Active
> Black – Contractor, Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> DTE Energy
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Red -?
> White -?
> 
> Duke Energy
> Midwest:
> Blue – Active
> Yellow -?
> Orange -?
> Gray -?
> Black-?
> Carolinas:
> Clear/White – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Black – Current Transformer Rated
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> Red- Active, Meter Reader Re-seal
> Florida (Progress Energy FLORIDA):
> White – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering, Active or Inactive
> Black – Meter Contractor, Active
> Carolinas East (Progress Energy CAROLINAS):
> Blue-Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Orange – Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Red – Medical Customer
> Yellow – Tampering, Active
> 
> FirstEnergy – OH, PA, MD, WV, NJ (All Operating Companies)
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Green – Re-sealed by Meter Reader or Tampering, Active
> 
> 
> Florida Power and Light
> Green - Active
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Inactive
> Black - Meter Contractor, Active
> Gold - Meter Reader, Active
> Yellow - Meter Tampering
> 
> 
> Georgia Power
> Blue – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for Non-payment
> Red – Inactive
> Green – Meter Tampering Investigation, Active or Inactive
> 
> IPL – Indianapolis
> Grey – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> White -?
> Red- ?
> Green – Medical Customer
> Black -?
> 
> Kentucky Utilities / Louisville Gas and Electric
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Orange – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> Blue – Meter Tampering
> 
> MidAmerican Energy - Iowa, Illinois
> Grey - Active
> Clear - Meter Reset only
> Red - Inactive for non Payment
> Yellow - Inactive
> White - Meter Services, Active
> 
> 
> 
> National Grid – NY, MA
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> 
> New York State Electric and Gas
> Grey – Active
> Red - Inactive
> Green – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Northern Indiana Public Service
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Black - Inactive
> 
> NSTAR – Massachusetts
> Maroon – Active
> Black -?
> White-?
> Blue – Inactive for Non-payment
> 
> Oncor-Texas
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Active, re-sealed by Meter Reader
> 
> Orange and Rockland – NY
> Brown – General Purpose Seal
> White -?
> Red - ?
> Orange - ?
> 
> PG&E – California
> Blue-Active
> Yellow-Inactive
> Red-?
> Maroon – SmartMeter Opt-Out Customer
> White-?
> 
> Pacific Power / Rocky Mountain Power
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> White – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> White – Medical Customer (medical insignia)
> Blue – Contractor, Active
> 
> PEPCO – Washington, DC
> Gold or Blue – Meter Services, Active
> Orange – Trouble Department, Active
> Clear/Blue – Contractor, Active
> Green – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow-?
> Black-?
> 
> PPL – Pennsylvania
> Green or Grey– Active
> Orange – Inactive
> Yellow – Contractor
> Gold-?
> 
> Portland General
> Grey, Blue – Active
> Red-?
> 
> Public Service Electric and Gas – PSEG
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> White – Life Support Customer
> Green – Current Transformer Rated
> Yellow-?
> 
> Puget Sound Energy
> Green-Active
> Blue-Inactive
> Red-Current Transformer
> 
> San Diego Gas and Electric
> Blue-Active
> Green-Active
> Red-Medical Customer
> 
> Southern California Edison
> Green-Active
> Red-Inactive
> Blue-Meter Services
> 
> Tampa Electric
> Yellow-Active
> Pink - Inactive
> 
> Tucson Electric Power
> Metal – Active
> Blue-?
> Red-?
> Yellow – Current Transformer Meter
> 
> Unitil – New Hampshire
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> Yellow -?
> 
> UGI – Pennsylvania
> Green – General Purpose Seal
> 
> 
> We Energy's
> Grey - Active
> White - Contractor, Active
> Black - ?
> Blue -?
> 
> 
> Westar Energy
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> Xcel Energy
> Purple – Active
> Black – Meter Dept., Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Blue - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment


What does the blue seal/tag mean for MidAmerican Energy in Davenport, Iowa


----------



## Wiredindallas

What a list! Thanks!


----------



## Curious1986

thepowerman said:


> After Extensive research, I have compiled the following criteria for electric meter seal colors and their meanings below. A lot of contacts have provided this information, as well as emails from the separate electric utilities. I thought this would help most of you in your fields of work when coming across meters when you don't have much knowledge as to what the tag colors that are used stand for. If you have any more questions or if a company is not listed, please leave a reply! Right now, I only included the major utilities in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama Power
> Clear/Grey - Meter Contractor, Active
> Grey - Active
> Red - Inactive
> 
> 
> Alliant Energy
> Yellow - Active
> Black - Inactive
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Meter Services, Active
> Blue -?
> Purple -?
> 
> 
> 
> American Electric Power (entire area)
> Green or Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for any reason
> Black – Active, Meter Services
> Yellow – Active, Meter Reader (found a missing seal)
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> Ameren
> Red - ?
> Grey -?
> Green -?
> Blue -?
> Orange -?
> Purple-?
> 
> Atlantic City Electric
> Lime Green – Active
> White -?
> Blue-?
> 
> Entergy
> Shrimp or Red – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for any reason
> Purple – Meter Reader, Active
> 
> CenterPoint – Houston, TX
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> 
> CLECO
> Gold – Active
> Orange – Inactive
> 
> ComEd – Northern Illinois
> Brown – Meter Dept., Active
> Rust – Trouble Dept., Active
> Rose – Inactive for Non-payment
> Beige – Re-sealed by meter reader, active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering
> 
> Con Edison of NY
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Yellow -?
> Red-?
> Black -?
> 
> Consumers Energy – Michigan
> Yellow – Active
> Green - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Grey -?
> Blue -?
> 
> DP&L – Ohio
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> 
> Delmarva Power
> Gold – Active
> Red – Inactive
> Clear/Blue – Meter Contractor, Active
> Purple – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Dominion
> Grey – Active
> Black – Contractor, Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> DTE Energy
> Blue -?
> Green -?
> Red -?
> White -?
> 
> Duke Energy
> Midwest:
> Blue – Active
> Yellow -?
> Orange -?
> Gray -?
> Black-?
> Carolinas:
> Clear/White – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Black – Current Transformer Rated
> Blue – Active, Contractor
> Red- Active, Meter Reader Re-seal
> Florida (Progress Energy FLORIDA):
> White – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Yellow – Meter Tampering, Active or Inactive
> Black – Meter Contractor, Active
> Carolinas East (Progress Energy CAROLINAS):
> Blue-Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Orange – Active or Inactive – General Purpose Seal
> Green – Meter Services Only, Active
> Red – Medical Customer
> Yellow – Tampering, Active
> 
> FirstEnergy – OH, PA, MD, WV, NJ (All Operating Companies)
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Green – Re-sealed by Meter Reader or Tampering, Active
> 
> 
> Florida Power and Light
> Green - Active
> Red - Inactive for Non Payment
> White - Inactive
> Black - Meter Contractor, Active
> Gold - Meter Reader, Active
> Yellow - Meter Tampering
> 
> 
> Georgia Power
> Blue – Active
> Yellow – Inactive for Non-payment
> Red – Inactive
> Green – Meter Tampering Investigation, Active or Inactive
> 
> IPL – Indianapolis
> Grey – Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> White -?
> Red- ?
> Green – Medical Customer
> Black -?
> 
> Kentucky Utilities / Louisville Gas and Electric
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Yellow – Inactive
> Orange – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> Blue – Meter Tampering
> 
> MidAmerican Energy - Iowa, Illinois
> Grey - Active
> Clear - Meter Reset only
> Red - Inactive for non Payment
> Yellow - Inactive
> White - Meter Services, Active
> 
> 
> 
> National Grid – NY, MA
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> 
> New York State Electric and Gas
> Grey – Active
> Red - Inactive
> Green – Meter Services, Active
> 
> Northern Indiana Public Service
> Green – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment
> Black - Inactive
> 
> NSTAR – Massachusetts
> Maroon – Active
> Black -?
> White-?
> Blue – Inactive for Non-payment
> 
> Oncor-Texas
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Inactive for Non Payment
> Blue – Inactive
> Green – Active, re-sealed by Meter Reader
> 
> Orange and Rockland – NY
> Brown – General Purpose Seal
> White -?
> Red - ?
> Orange - ?
> 
> PG&E – California
> Blue-Active
> Yellow-Inactive
> Red-?
> Maroon – SmartMeter Opt-Out Customer
> White-?
> 
> Pacific Power / Rocky Mountain Power
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive for Non-payment
> White – Current Transformer Rated Meter
> White – Medical Customer (medical insignia)
> Blue – Contractor, Active
> 
> PEPCO – Washington, DC
> Gold or Blue – Meter Services, Active
> Orange – Trouble Department, Active
> Clear/Blue – Contractor, Active
> Green – Inactive for Non-payment
> Yellow-?
> Black-?
> 
> PPL – Pennsylvania
> Green or Grey– Active
> Orange – Inactive
> Yellow – Contractor
> Gold-?
> 
> Portland General
> Grey, Blue – Active
> Red-?
> 
> Public Service Electric and Gas – PSEG
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> White – Life Support Customer
> Green – Current Transformer Rated
> Yellow-?
> 
> Puget Sound Energy
> Green-Active
> Blue-Inactive
> Red-Current Transformer
> 
> San Diego Gas and Electric
> Blue-Active
> Green-Active
> Red-Medical Customer
> 
> Southern California Edison
> Green-Active
> Red-Inactive
> Blue-Meter Services
> 
> Tampa Electric
> Yellow-Active
> Pink - Inactive
> 
> Tucson Electric Power
> Metal – Active
> Blue-?
> Red-?
> Yellow – Current Transformer Meter
> 
> Unitil – New Hampshire
> Grey – Active
> Orange – Non-payment
> Green – Inactive
> Yellow -?
> 
> UGI – Pennsylvania
> Green – General Purpose Seal
> 
> 
> We Energy's
> Grey - Active
> White - Contractor, Active
> Black - ?
> Blue -?
> 
> 
> Westar Energy
> Grey – Active
> Red – Inactive
> 
> Xcel Energy
> Purple – Active
> Black – Meter Dept., Active
> Yellow – Inactive
> Blue - ?
> Red – Inactive for Non Payment



What the difference between active tag and active meter tag 
Both mean your services on right ?


----------



## Wiredindallas

Just different wording by different companies. Means the same.


----------



## BlitzBiker2001

Spoke with a Central Maine Power tech today at a service entrance inspection, and I have the full spectrum of CMP tags.
Blue - Standard meter tag
Red - Meter disconnect at request of owner 
Yellow - Meter disconnect for non-payment 
*White - Medical life support 
*Purple - Critical infrastructure

*Indicates that a meter must not be disconnected due to the importance of the infrastructure that is powered. The white tag is for customers that have critical medical equipment hooked up. The transformer feeding the medical service will also have a red cross to indicate as much. The purple tag is used for critical infrastructure such as pump stations, things that need to remain on.


----------

